
Resurrecting a Macintosh Plus - t0mek
http://blog.rekawek.eu/2016/12/08/mac-plus/
======
marssaxman
This is great. My family had a Macintosh Plus in the mid '80s, and it recently
ended up in my possession after my mother did some cleaning. I brought it into
the office as a bit of decoration and I've been fantasizing about getting it
running, perhaps with some chain of adapters that would let it boot from a
flash drive.

~~~
t0mek
Probably the easiest way would be buying the floppy emu [1] - it allows to run
the computer from an SD card. A bit pricey, though ($139).

If booting from a floppy would be enough then Rescue My Classic Mac is a way
to go.

[1] [http://www.bigmessowires.com/floppy-
emu/](http://www.bigmessowires.com/floppy-emu/) [2]
[http://rescuemyclassicmac.com/](http://rescuemyclassicmac.com/)

~~~
marssaxman
That's perfect! Thanks for the link. I'm surprised that it's possible to
emulate a hard drive through the floppy port - I never heard of such a product
back then. I'd have assumed it would have to be done through the SCSI port.
But that's part of the fun of it, getting to look at those old machines again
now that we have the Internet.

~~~
t0mek
The HD20 [1] emulated here uses some Apple-specific protocol, so it can be
connected to the DB19. The SCSI port can also be be used, to connect some old
hard external SCSI drive or a modern solution like SCSI2SD. The floppy-emu is
easier to setup, though.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hard_Disk_20](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hard_Disk_20)
[2]
[http://www.codesrc.com/mediawiki/index.php?title=SCSI2SD](http://www.codesrc.com/mediawiki/index.php?title=SCSI2SD)

------
jaclaz
OT, but not much, and not really "news", look at what this guy did (a mini-
Mac): [http://www.cultofmac.com/242234/smallest-working-
macintosh/](http://www.cultofmac.com/242234/smallest-working-macintosh/)

------
jrnichols
Old Apple hardware has always been fun to tinker with. :)

